# Sports drinks on Low FODMAP



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

New to the Low Fodmap diet. Are sports drinks (Gatorade, PowerAde, etc) allowed on the Low Fodmap diet? Getting a bit tired of water, have never been a soda drinker (probably not allowed). Trying to avoid iced tea because of the caffeine.Thanks


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump.These are the ingredients in Gatorade G2. Fodmap safe?WATER, SUCROSE, CITRIC ACID, NATURAL FLAVOR, SALT, SODIUM CITRATE, MONOPOTASSIUM PHOSPHATE, SUCRALOSE, ACESULFAME POTASSIUM, YELLOW 5, RED 40


----------



## spartanrob (Apr 27, 2012)

May have found the answer, looks like Gatorade is OK:My link


----------

